# Big black box



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

When on HT sometimes when I open a post this is what the screen looks like (attached). Sometimes I can hit the back arrow (upper left of screen), then go back forward and the screen will be normal.

I can't control the browser (Explorer 11) nor the operation system (Window 10), company requirements.

It (the black box appearance), is getting worse. It also doesn't allow me to have all the functions across the top of the reply area.

Anyone got any brain storms throw them my way, PLEASE.

Larry

PS this post came back with black box and no options (functions across the top).
&amp;nbsp;
PSS after I edited this post with PS remark, I'm back normal. :huh:&amp;nbsp; So I can add the face you just seen, plus this.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm not seeing an attached screen shot Larry.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Trying from phone


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Double pix sorry.

Larry


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Can't say I've seen that before. But I rarely use Internet Explorer. Have you tried a browser other than Internet Explorer?


----------



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

I would try Chrome or Firefox browser and see what happens.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

KS John said:


> I would try Chrome or Firefox browser and see what happens.


I'll have to check, between Federal regulations, individual state (and they can be different) & company requirements/rules, I'm sometimes limited on what I can do with my computer.

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That’s just that new black lives matter deal I heard about....just a black box, I think it’s suppose to signify what life is like when you are black....You may not have paid your $10 dues (payable to ANY black persons)


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Well, down loaded chrome, but not using as my primary browser. No more black box (and I haven't paid my $10 yet\  ). Being chrome isn't primary, I have to log in, but that's livable.

Larry


----------

